

Instagram Solves a Problem That Goes Back to the Birth of Photography - support_ribbons
http://www.businessinsider.com/instagram-hyperlapse-stops-camera-shake-2014-8

======
ihsanyounes90
wow, I'm not a user of instagram, but I will use it just because of this
feature.

